# Post your voice here - accent tag thread!



## harrison

Hi you guys - I thought maybe we could do a thread like in the regular part of the forum of recording our voices - using Vocaroo - it's really easy to use and less intimidating than skyping using the camera or making a video of ourselves. But it's still good exposure therapy - I guess.

This is the list of words and questions if you want to do the accent tag like me - or you can just hello or whatever you feel like. 

This the address for vocaroo - it's a really great little site.

http://vocaroo.com/

The Words:
Aunt, Roof, Route, Wash, Oil, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, Sure, Data, Ruin, Crayon, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Spitting image, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Syrup, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, Envelope

The Questions:
1. What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
2. What is the bug that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
3. What is the bubbly carbonated drink called?
4. What do you call gym shoes?
5. What do you say to address a group of people?
6. What do you call the kind of spider (or spider-like creature) that has an oval-shaped body and extremely long legs?
7. What do you call your grandparents?
8. What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
9. What do you call it when rain falls while the sun is shining?
10. What is the thing you change the TV channel with?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DGUy23dP7b


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Walking away for a little bit so my recording isn't biased by mimicking don's recorded voice. Will record later after beers to make sure.


----------



## zonebox

I sound.. horrible.. but here it goes.. I was a bit nervous while doing this, and blanked out a bit. Btw, when I was younger I used to pronounce mayonnaise as man eggs :lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s14IRMLhFW98


----------



## cavemanslaststand

^ Zonebox, your's is better than mine.

I mumble all the time:

< vanished >


----------



## zonebox

I dunno man, I think you sound pretty good. Plus you can pronounce mayonnaise, that one always trips me up :lol


----------



## Pompeii

Deleting mine because I feel like a twatwaffle, but I did enjoy everyone else's and love the whole sal-mon thing.


----------



## Hush7

Pompeii said:


> Deleting mine because I feel like a twatwaffle, but I did enjoy everyone else's and love the whole sal-mon thing.


Noooo! Please, please, please repost. I love listening to Australian accents. 

Edit:
Aww, loved listening to Zoney and Cavey! I hope Davey, Hoody, TheVoid, Nico, Poppy and everyone else participates. I'll have to go buy a new headset so I can record one too.


----------



## harrison

Caveman and Zonebox - you guys are fantastic - I reckon you both sound like movie stars with your nice accents. You both sound great.


----------



## probably offline

Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


----------



## Hush7

probably offline said:


> Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


Loved listening to your accent tag. Your English is better than mine and it's my native language. Lol

I think I could listen to these accent tags all day long.


----------



## probably offline

Hush7 said:


> Loved listening to your accent tag. Your English is better than mine and it's my native language. Lol
> 
> I think I could listen to these accent tags all day long.


Haha I doubt it(and yay)! 
Me too. I listened to the others, as well. It's interesting ಠ_ృ


----------



## sansd

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SfOxhf9IWK

ETA: I often delete my posts when I realize I've accidentally posted in 30+, but since I took the time to do this I'm going to leave it.


----------



## Pompeii

Hush7 said:


> Noooo! Please, please, please repost. I love listening to Australian accents.
> 
> Edit:
> Aww, loved listening to Zoney and Cavey! I hope Davey, Hoody, TheVoid, Nico, Poppy and everyone else participates. I'll have to go buy a new headset so I can record one too.


Ok, just for you then! For a limited time, here I am:

*deleted*

I have an eastern suburbs of Sydney accent. Apologies if this comes through a little loud! I only spoke the words; bit of a wham bam, speak the words as quickly as possible. *runs off in embarrassment*


----------



## Esugi78

Good to hear y'all voices! I'll join in later when I have time to record it . Caveman how come you don't sound like William H. Macy in Fargo!! lol xD. Hush join in too! Agree with Hush, Swedish accent is so cool


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Aww, loved listening to Zoney and Cavey! I hope Davey, Hoody, TheVoid, Nico, Poppy and everyone else participates. I'll have to go buy a new headset so I can record one too.


Wasn't going to bother since I recorded my voice in the other thread, but since you asked for it Hushy.

edit: I'd love to see the epic poster Tehuti88 post here  - I think she would be to anxious for it though *sad panda*

EDIT 2: bad luck people, i hated it, so i removed it 

EDIT 3: I might as well put it back seeing as other people have quoted me and the link is still there lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rj0odIQJej


----------



## Hush7

Pompeii said:


> Ok, just for you then! For a limited time, here I am:
> 
> I have an eastern suburbs of Sydn...ushy.
> [url]http://vocaroo.com/i/s1rj0odIQJej
> 
> edit: I'd love to see the epic poster Tehuti88 post here  - I think she would be to anxious for it though *sad panda*


Aww, thank you so much Hoodie! It's always a pleasure to hear your fantastic voice. When are you going to record yourself reading a book for me? I even showed you a picture of the koala book I wanted you to read in the other thread! Oh, we can have Story Time with Hoodie on Skype! :yay

Omg, I would love to hear Tehuti's voice as well. It would be even more awesome if she read one of her stories. I probably shouldn't say this, but I stalk her posts sometimes. Love reading them but never have the nerve to respond to what she says because she'll think I'm a freaking moron. :afr


----------



## Double Indemnity

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hQmS3Hv2rX


----------



## h00dz

Double Indemnity said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hQmS3Hv2rX


I think I have a massive love for USA and Canada accents, they sound to sweet to me <3


----------



## moloko

I know I don't "belong" in this part of the forum, but I'm staying for this thread. It's just too good to listen to people's voices of SAS. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

h00dz said:


> I think I have a massive love for USA and Canada accents, they sound to sweet to me <3


It's the other way for me -- I find Australian accents super sexay!


----------



## Hush7

^I agree with you, Cavey. Aussie accents are far more appealing than boring American accents. In fact, I don't think most of us Americans have an accent.


----------



## harrison

carambola said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SfOxhf9IWK
> 
> ETA: I often delete my posts when I realize I've accidentally posted in 30+, but since I took the time to do this I'm going to leave it.


That's ok - it really doesn't matter. ( not to me anyway)

And you have a really nice voice btw, plus you don't sound nervous at all.


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> Wasn't going to bother since I recorded my voice in the other thread, but since you asked for it Hushy.
> 
> edit: I'd love to see the epic poster Tehuti88 post here  - I think she would be to anxious for it though *sad panda*
> 
> EDIT 2: bad luck people, i hated it, so i removed it


oh that's a shame hoody - I really liked that one - glad I got a chance to listen to it before you deleted it. You've got nice voice - I was actually going to comment on it.

I think everybody thinks their voice sounds funny - but other people probably hear it very differently.


----------



## harrison

h00dz said:


> I think I have a massive love for USA and Canada accents, they sound to sweet to me <3


Me too! They sound great.


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> EDIT 2: bad luck people, i hated it, so i removed it


I suppose now is not the proper time for me to mention how I bookmarked your recording before you removed the link? Yeah, I'm creepy. :um


----------



## Double Indemnity

h00dz said:


> I think I have a massive love for USA and Canada accents, they sound to sweet to me <3


Aw, thanks! But it's true that we think Australian accents are the best


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Aww, thank you so much Hoodie! It's always a pleasure to hear your fantastic voice. When are you going to record yourself reading a book for me? I even showed you a picture of the koala book I wanted you to read in the other thread! Oh, we can have Story Time with Hoodie on Skype! :yay


I couldn't find the koala book, so let me just get out my copy of 50 shades of grey for you


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> I couldn't find the koala book, so let me just get out my copy of 50 shades of grey for you


Oh, good idea. I haven't read it yet and I'm sure the steamy parts will sound even more exciting with your hybrid accent. Plus, there are sequels that you can read too.  When is Story Time with Hoodie?


----------



## Daveyboy

I'll have to go get a mic this weekend...so I'll post Sunday night...(after Hush)

Then everyone can enjoy making fun of my NY/Long Island accent.. 
(which by the way I don't have..)


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I'll have to go get a mic this weekend...so I'll post Sunday night...(after Hush)
> 
> Then everyone can enjoy making fun of my NY/Long Island accent..
> (which by the way I don't have..)


Ahh, I was hoping people would forget I haven't posted yet. I still need to get a mic too.

Can't wait to hear your missing Long Island accent. Maybe you can do a little rap the end of your recording? We all know you're secretly a famous rapper. 

HEY, Davey edited his recording out of his post. I'm probably the only one that was lucky enough to hear it. The grandparents part made me lol but so sorry Davey, mine are the same.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LD05PCTGkt


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Double Indemnity said:


> Aw, thanks! But it's true that we think Australian accents are the best


I think swedish accents are the best.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> HEY, Davey edited his recording out of his post. I'm probably the only one who was lucky enough to hear it. The grandparents part made me lol but so sorry Davey, mine are the same.


Oh sneaky Hush, I thought I was safe and got it out in time.....
Maybe I'll try again Sunday, (after you).. I got nervous how it sounded...
And see I told you I had no accent......


----------



## Still Waters

Daveyboy said:


> Oh sneaky Hush, I thought I was safe and got it out in time.....
> Maybe I'll try again Sunday, (after you).. I got nervous how it sounded...
> And see I told you I had no accent......


Ya' didn't get by me!! It took me a bit to place it but I think you sound very,very much like Seth Rogen (he acted in the Green Hornet)!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Still Waters said:


> Ya' didn't get by me!! It took me a bit to place it but I think you sound very,very much like Seth Rogen (he acted in the Green Hornet)!!


 Guess I'm not as sneaky as I thought....:lol.
I'll have to youtube him....


----------



## komorikun

Double Indemnity said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hQmS3Hv2rX


Nice to hear your voice.


----------



## Owl-99

Double Indemnity said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hQmS3Hv2rX


You have a sweet accent.


----------



## Owl-99

probably offline said:


> Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


You were very amusing.


----------



## Hush7

ZeroPoint said:


> I'm ****ed up, enjoy. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CuFfj7nuEl


I really enjoyed your recording. It was very humorous and you have a fantastic accent!


----------



## Pompeii

ZeroPoint said:


> I'm ****ed up, enjoy. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CuFfj7nuEl


Simply the best accent ever! :heart


----------



## harrison

ZeroPoint said:


> I'm ****ed up, enjoy. http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CuFfj7nuEl


That really is a great accent mate - (and yes I'm definitely satisfied.)


----------



## harrison

Adam Hills talking about the Aussie accent and Australia in general.


----------



## Hush7

Making an accent tag is rather mortifying. I just listened to it and think I sound weird. Also, the ending of mine seems to have been cut off. I bet Rider did it because he was sick of listening to me. :lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qP0tQjB6zF

Davey, it's your turn!


----------



## Owl-99

Hush7 said:


> Making an accent tag is rather mortifying. I just listened to it and think I sound weird.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qP0tQjB6zF
> 
> Davey, it's your turn!


You do have an accent and a very nice one at that.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Making an accent tag is rather mortifying. I just listened to it and think I sound weird. Also, the ending of mine seems to have been cut off. I bet Rider did it because he was sick of listening to me. :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qP0tQjB6zF
> 
> Davey, it's your turn!


I'll try to leave it up for more than a minute...
Spoken in the proper Queen's English...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JD346T9Ono


----------



## Hush7

Daveyboy said:


> I'll try to leave it up for more than a minute...
> Spoken in the proper Queen's English...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JD346T9Ono


Aww, Davey and Mittens! :squeeze
Why do I make you nervous? Is it because I'm working on your stick figure police sketch? :b


----------



## Hush7

tannasg said:


> You do have an accent and a very nice one at that.


Thanks, Tannasg! Where's your accent tag? Would love to hear your voice so please put one up.


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> Aww, Davey and Mittens! :squeeze
> 
> *Your voice is so soft, slight accent...*
> *Kind of like a West Coast Bambi...:lol*


----------



## Owl-99

Here goes nothing
 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v8Ek11qRYr


----------



## Pompeii

It's official; I love everyone's voices in this thread. :heart


----------



## Hush7

tannasg said:


> Here goes nothing
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v8Ek11qRYr


Wow, you have a very nice, friendly voice. I just can't get enough of the Australian accents! Thank you for posting yours.


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> Making an accent tag is rather mortifying. I just listened to it and think I sound weird. Also, the ending of mine seems to have been cut off. I bet Rider did it because he was sick of listening to me. :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qP0tQjB6zF
> 
> Davey, it's your turn!


So softly spoken :yes

I just want to eat it up.

I think Australian accents sound so hard, which is probably why I really like the USA/Canadian accents.

Edit: TROLLEY POWER 4 LIFE


----------



## Hush7

h00dz said:


> So softly spoken :yes
> 
> I just want to eat it up.
> 
> I think Australian accents sound so hard, which is probably why I really like the USA/Canadian accents.
> 
> Edit: TROLLEY POWER 4 LIFE


Hoodie! :squeeze Australian accents don't sound hard to me. They sound warm and friendly. As soon as I figure out how to teleport to Australia, we'll go hang out at the supermarket and have trolley races down the aisles.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

carambola said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SfOxhf9IWK
> 
> ETA: I often delete my posts when I realize I've accidentally posted in 30+, but since I took the time to do this I'm going to leave it.


I like your voice.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

All you guys have a strong voice. I have a soft weak voice and i hate it. If i try to speak to some one in a slightly noisy place they won't be able to hear me and i definitely hate speaking up.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> I'll try to leave it up for more than a minute...
> Spoken in the proper Queen's English...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JD346T9Ono


Strong NY accent.


----------



## h00dz

Komorikun hasn't posted her voice yet.. *poke*


----------



## Owl-99

Daveyboy said:


> I'll try to leave it up for more than a minute...
> Spoken in the proper Queen's English...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JD346T9Ono


You have a cool friendly NY accent.


----------



## melissa75

I love hearing everyone's voices!

Excuse the terrible accent (and clicking noise I seem to be making)...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DfVOLJRYfQ


----------



## harrison

melissa75 said:


> I love hearing everyone's voices!
> 
> Excuse the terrible accent (and clicking noise I seem to be making)...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DfVOLJRYfQ


Wow - I _love_ your accent and your voice - I could listen to it all day!

I love the way you say "bug" - it's fantastic. :yes


----------



## node92676

Pompeii said:


> Deleting mine because I feel like a twatwaffle, but I did enjoy everyone else's and love the whole sal-mon thing.


I have to thank you for deleting your post, as i am sure if you hadn't you would not have taught me a new word... "twatwaffle" <--LOVE !!!! :clap could you just use it in a sentence for me?


----------



## node92676

) http://vocaroo.com/i/s02ZF4TZE2NG


----------



## Hush7

node92676 said:


> ) http://vocaroo.com/i/s02ZF4TZE2NG


You have an awesome voice...like one of those audio book voices that draws you in and makes you want to keep listening, even if the book is terrible. :lol Sorry, I should have just stopped at awesome voice.


----------



## node92676

Hush7 said:


> You have an awesome voice...like one of those audio book voices that draws you in and makes you want to keep listening, even if the book is terrible. :lol Sorry, I should have just stopped at awesome voice.


Thanks Hush, *blush* I always felt like my recorded voice and my phone voice which are one and the same always sounded a bit well Queer.. LOL :um

As melodic as your speaking voice is I bet you have a wonderful singing voice.


----------



## Hush7

node92676 said:


> Thanks Hush, *blush* I always felt like my recorded voice and my phone voice which are one and the same always sounded a bit well Queer.. LOL :um
> 
> As melodic as your speaking voice is I bet you have a wonderful singing voice.


Thank you, but I can only sing off-key. I have to admit that I think I sound fabulous singing in the shower but everywhere else, absolutely horrendous!


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> Strong NY accent.


 .. I guess I don't think I do because I meet so many NYers with stronger ones.. But when I travel people usually comment on my accent...I'd love to hear your voice..



tannasg said:


> You have a cool friendly NY accent.


Thank You..


----------



## typemismatch

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nS3I31mOL1


----------



## Hush7

typemismatch said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nS3I31mOL1


Oh my gosh! You don't sound anything like I imagined you would. No muppet/puppet voice for you! You have a very nice accent.


----------



## typemismatch

Hush7 said:


> Oh my gosh! You don't sound anything like I imagined you would. No muppet/puppet voice for you! You have a very nice accent.


Yea, I wanted to do it in a Zippy voice but I can't do it


----------



## komorikun

I missed a few few words in typemismatch's vocaroo.


----------



## blue2

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0NaeBUNDrWA


----------



## typemismatch

probably offline said:


> Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


You sound just like I imagined. Beautiful.


----------



## probably offline

typemismatch said:


> You sound just like I imagined. Beautiful.












(look who's talking, you scottish stud you!)


----------



## Sacrieur

probably offline said:


> Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


----------



## probably offline

Sacrieur said:


>


----------



## Mr Bacon

*@Probably Offline* - moormoor, moorfar, farfar, farmoor... easy enough to remember 



h00dz said:


> Komorikun hasn't posted her voice yet.. *poke*


I'm not categorized as an old geezer yet (it'll come in a few years, in due time), so I can't post my voice in this thread. *However, I definitely want to hear komorikun's sweet vocal chords. Been wondering for too long!*

That being said, I'm off! Right after I second hoodz's *poke*


----------



## komorikun

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CbSZNNEL9q


----------



## Daveyboy

komorikun said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CbSZNNEL9q


 Very nice .. I didn't pick up any distinct accent..
..except when you said paJamas I giggled a little.... Very sweet voice.


----------



## komorikun

Daveyboy said:


> Very nice .. I didn't pick up any distinct accent..
> ..except when you said paJamas I giggled a little.... Very sweet voice.


Thanks. I know my voice isn't the best. I tend to mumble and grunt. But yeah, the California accent is pretty standard. My accent might be a bit messed up from living abroad for 12 years.


----------



## mb47

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11EoURc2rX6


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CbSZNNEL9q


Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Owl-99

mb47 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11EoURc2rX6


You talk fast and clearly.


----------



## Hush7

Komorikun doesn't sound like I had imagined she would, but still very nice voice. Now when will we be treated to her picture? 

Tannasg should post his picture too.


----------



## komorikun

Hush7 said:


> Komorikun doesn't sound like I had imagined she would, but still very nice voice. Now when will we be treated to her picture?
> 
> Tannasg should post his picture too.


what did you think I would sound like?


----------



## Hush7

komorikun said:


> what did you think I would sound like?


I was expecting some sort of fun accent, but couldn't hear any accent at all. Thought you might have picked something up having lived abroad for so many years.


----------



## Owl-99

Hush7 said:


> Komorikun doesn't sound like I had imagined she would, but still very nice voice. Now when will we be treated to her picture?
> 
> Tannasg should post his picture too.


 :no


----------



## AceEmoKid

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0buGDKjIHOp

I have such a charming American accent, no? :lol
If only I had a cool accent.


----------



## Owl-99

When the sun is shining and it is raining it is called a sun shower, it is amazing how this question stumped so many.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Tried to. After listening to my recording I wanted to kick my own *** :|


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> Tried to. After listening to my recording I wanted to kick my own *** :|


Don't be so hard on yourself! I'm sure you sounded great. Please try again. We would all love to hear your accent tag.


----------



## DarrellLicht

The trouble is being relaxed enough. I slur my words a lot like a eastern person does.. I'm not anywhere from the east coast.. Imagine the dry/tightness tone of Tobey Maguire.. From Boston.


----------



## Hush7

moroff said:


> The trouble is being relaxed enough. I slur my words a lot like a eastern person does.. I'm not anywhere from the east coast.. Imagine the dry/tightness tone of Tobey Maguire.. From Boston.


I think the trick is to take several deep breaths before hitting record and then just do it and either post without listening to it first or with determination to post it no matter what it sounds like. I was freaked out doing it too and sound weird in mine, but it's probably because we hear ourselves differently when we talk. And hey, some of us would like hearing Tobey Maguire with a Boston accent!


----------



## sansd

tannasg said:


> When the sun is shining and it is raining it is called a sun shower, it is amazing how this question stumped so many.


Never heard the term.


----------



## LoungeFly

can't believe I'm posting this: :|

Maybe I'll do the questions later, but for now, the words:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s100YDViWUJW


----------



## h00dz

LoungeFly said:


> can't believe I'm posting this: :|
> 
> Maybe I'll do the questions later, but for now, the words:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s100YDViWUJW


Mmmmm more USA accents, so soft :yes


----------



## Daveyboy

LoungeFly said:


> can't believe I'm posting this: :|
> 
> Maybe I'll do the questions later, but for now, the words:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s100YDViWUJW


You have a nice voice ....

I like it that most people say paJAMas.. JAM like-Jelly..

I find that cute.. 
Unlike my NY ways calling them pajaRmas..:no


----------



## DarrellLicht

h00dz said:


> Mmmmm more USA accents, so soft :yes


I would have guessed northwestern American -shrug-


----------



## fairy12

This one's me

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hEfvF2JAa8


----------



## Hoyden

Chances are this is the most I will say to anyone this weekend...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11ntkKWHrK3


----------



## estse

I like to read and speak words:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0F8QBdCq4Eh


----------



## housebunny

very nice


----------



## h00dz

Hoyden said:


> Chances are this is the most I will say to anyone this weekend...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11ntkKWHrK3


Very nice :yes


----------



## h00dz

estse said:


> I like to read and speak words:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0F8QBdCq4Eh


----------



## Owl-99

Hoyden said:


> Chances are this is the most I will say to anyone this weekend...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11ntkKWHrK3


Another person who knows what a sun shower is yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## moloko

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HF0s6GZjUH

Hope you don't mind. Apologies for the broken English, lack of practice.


----------



## h00dz

moloko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HF0s6GZjUH
> 
> Hope you don't mind. Apologies for the broken English, lack of practice.


Has to be russian? :sus

But I really have no idea on these things.


----------



## CharmedOne

probably offline said:


> Since English is not my main language; I'm protesting by translating the words to Swedish!http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wh0NQmjWAE


Your voice is pretty--it's so melodic.



Double Indemnity said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hQmS3Hv2rX


With the exception of the way you pronounced "aunt," your voice sounded like a slightly higher, softer, sweeter version of mine, lol. Your pronunciations, word choices, and even the self conscious laugh after a couple things were like mine. I did this in September on a thread with a much more lame name, something like, "post your voice for the first time, again." Whatever that means. So I feel like if I do it here, it'll be repetitive. My accent is this hybrid of Chicago and San Francisco, having lived near either one or the other my whole life. But yeah, I feel like we're voice sistahs, or something... :high5



Hush7 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qP0tQjB6zF


I did in mine what you did in yours, the double pronunciations on certain words. Cuz some days you enter the dayta and other days you enter the datta, ya know? You lick the onvelope, you lick the ennvelope... You take the quickest rowte somewhere, but then you drive on Roote 66... Lol. I just fluctuate... Nice to see someone else do that, too...



tannasg said:


> When the sun is shining and it is raining it is called a sun shower, it is amazing how this question stumped so many.


Hahaha, cuz we don't have that here. (I think when I did the accent tag, I said, "I dunno--a freak phenomenon?") I've actually seen it, though. In Florida. At Disneyworld. Just figured it was because it was The Happiest Place on Earth. I do like the name a lot. Sun shower. Being showered while in the sun. The concept even sounds all happy and Disneyish...


----------



## jingybopa

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1v8ke2Aa6xL

I apologize to anyone who actually listens to this.


----------



## Hoyden

"Forward" and "orange" should be added to that list. The pronunciation can vary so widely. I listened to a Grammar Girl podcast where she discussed "forward" and had the most bizarre reaction to the point I had to stop listening to her. I loathed the way she said the word!

In Australia, the Knock Knock joke about the orange doesn't quite work as we say it with two syllable. Orange you glad you know that now?


----------



## probably offline

CharmedOne said:


> Your voice is pretty--it's so melodic.


Thank you ｡◕ ‿ ◕｡



moloko said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HF0s6GZjUH
> 
> Hope you don't mind. Apologies for the broken English, lack of practice.


You have a nice voice :>


----------



## moloko

probably offline said:


> You have a nice voice :>


Thank you ｡◕ ‿ ◕｡ If it weren't for something else, this would've made my day.


----------



## jingybopa

Hoyden said:


> "Forward" and "orange" should be added to that list. The pronunciation can vary so widely. I listened to a Grammar Girl podcast where she discussed "forward" and had the most bizarre reaction to the point I had to stop listening to her. I loathed the way she said the word!
> 
> In Australia, the Knock Knock joke about the orange doesn't quite work as we say it with two syllable. Orange you glad you know that now?


 Just what was so wrong with the way she said the word? I mean being slightly annoyed, I could understand...but loathing just seems a bit much.


----------



## Hoyden

Jingy: I don't know. I have never had that reaction before. It was completely irrational and was compounded by her repetition of the word.


----------



## jingybopa

Hoyden said:


> Jingy: I don't know. I have never had that reaction before. It was completely irrational and was compounded by her repetition of the word.


 Haha. Ah, I understand I've been very annoyed by the way certain people say certain words...


----------



## jingybopa

CharmedOne said:


> Yay me. It's from living in Alameda County in Northern California for several years, and ordering spinach and linguiça omelettes. I can't find that anywhere around where I live now -- in the land of chorizo, bratwurst, kiszka, and kielbasa. They have their merits, but it's not the same.


Alameda County  I spent six years in Albany. I love that area.


----------



## CharmedOne

jingybopa said:


> Alameda County  I spent six years in Albany. I love that area.


I love it, too. Miss it, but I have to be where I am for now. So, you were near Berkeley--nice. I always liked Berkeley's atmosphere, funkiness...


----------



## jingybopa

Hoyden said:


> "Forward" and "orange" should be added to that list. The pronunciation can vary so widely. I listened to a Grammar Girl podcast where she discussed "forward" and had the most bizarre reaction to the point I had to stop listening to her. I loathed the way she said the word!
> 
> In Australia, the Knock Knock joke about the orange doesn't quite work as we say it with two syllable. Orange you glad you know that now?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XLsWtfCBP4


----------



## jingybopa

CharmedOne said:


> I love it, too. Miss it, but I have to be where I am for now. So, you were near Berkeley--nice. I always liked Berkeley's atmosphere, funkiness...


 Yeah. My parents went back to school, at UC Berkeley so we lived in university housing in Albany. Funkiness indeed. Did you spend any time on Telegraph Avenue?


----------



## Hoyden

Jingy- thanks! I had no adverse reactions from listening to that!


----------



## jingybopa

Hoyden said:


> Jingy- thanks! I had no adverse reactions from listening to that!


  I am a failure! Haha.


----------



## CheekyBunny

One Lonely Visitor said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RP33yIpu0r
> I loved listening to all your accents.


Omg. Was that a South African accent?


----------



## One Lonely Visitor

CheekyBunny said:


> Omg. Was that a South African accent?


:yes


----------



## jingybopa

One Lonely Visitor said:


> :yes


 You sounded so cheerful when you said "daddy long legs" and "trolley"


----------



## h00dz

One Lonely Visitor said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RP33yIpu0r
> I loved listening to all your accents.


You sound very sweet


----------



## TheRob

It's been a while since I posted, so here I am reciting the words on the list.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s159KSJhnA6e

Maybe someday I'll upload what I sounded like on the radio in years past.


----------



## moogs

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1CoJvR3xc3l


----------



## krobar

*you all sound awsome.*

jWOW! now I'm afraid to leave a recording... I feel My Alabama accent might be a little embarrassing. :?


----------



## RiversEdge

This thread is fun. It puts a voice with a user name.
I have a sore throat and I'm squeaky, so I'll spare your ears.


----------



## Hoyden

Go on Krobar! I bet it sounds great


----------



## AussiePea

Spent longer than I wish to admit listening in here, it's great with set words/questions to see differences in pronunciation and stoof. Mine are most likely going to be South African words with an aussie accent given my upbringing.

Mine: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mdcsM0LcEi


----------



## hypestyle

we'll see whether anyone can place my voice-

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/2vb91v4p9gte94g/martMixdown.mp3


----------



## Hoyden

AussiePea: I love the idea of monkey weddings!

Hypsestyle- are you American?


----------



## Thedood

Me, Blah.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iMnQjMNBNl


----------



## hypestyle

Hoyden said:


> AussiePea: I love the idea of monkey weddings!
> 
> Hypestyle- are you American?


yes indeed (though I think my profile stats at the left gave that away, lol)


----------



## Bluestar29

Here is mine:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pfX1TAnGPv

Might want to lower your volume before hearing it*


----------



## tbyrfan

Ooooh I love these. I'm obsessed with regional accents/dialects. Here's mine:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x9VGK57EJk


----------



## h00dz

tbyrfan said:


> Ooooh I love these. I'm obsessed with regional accents/dialects. Here's mine:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x9VGK57EJk


Very pretty voice, what was the names you called your grandparents? There were 2 I couldn't fully get sounded very strange but interesting.:yes


----------



## tbyrfan

h00dz said:


> Very pretty voice, what was the names you called your grandparents? There were 2 I couldn't fully get sounded very strange but interesting.:yes


I call my grandmother Bobó. My mother's side of the family is Portuguese, and the actual Portuguese term for grandmother is "Vovó", but my mom mispronounced it as a kid so "Bobó" stuck in the family. If my grandfather hadn't passed away when I was a baby, I would have called him Paizinho, which basically means "Papa".


----------



## harrison

TheRob said:


> It's been a while since I posted, so here I am reciting the words on the list.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s159KSJhnA6e
> 
> Maybe someday I'll upload what I sounded like on the radio in years past.


Wow - you've got a great voice! No wonder you were on the radio - I could listen to you all day! ( I listen to a lot of radio. )


----------



## harrison

Ok - I just discovered this girl on youtube ( it's sad, I know).

Thought you might like her videos - she's really good at doing accents. (Plus she's funny.)


----------



## oku

One take... no rehearse... I apologize for your having to hear this...

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qgiwGH0cv1


----------



## jook

^ so strong, so brave... take #3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bdgm3ATdNz

Super cool idea, Don.


----------



## jook

OKU you have a very nice voice and accent and your pronunciation is very good too. You live in a sh*t house!! :teeth And you're funny as hell.



oku said:


> One take... no rehearse... I apologize for your having to hear this...
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qgiwGH0cv1


----------



## harrison

jook said:


> ^ so strong, so brave... take #3
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bdgm3ATdNz
> 
> Super cool idea, Don.


That's Ok - I nicked it.  ( the idea, I mean - "nicked" means "pinched" or stolen. )

You have a nice voice Jook - you sound very friendly and open.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Since a bunch of under-30 posted their voice, I'll just quickly ride the illegal wave and post a bit of that *french style*. Can't resist! 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rwt0RqAW9D



tbyrfan said:


> Ooooh I love these. I'm obsessed with regional accents/dialects. Here's mine:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x9VGK57EJk












aaaaaah your voice is so sweeeet!


----------



## jook

don36 said:


> That's Ok - I nicked it.  ( the idea, I mean - "nicked" means "pinched" or stolen. )
> 
> You have a nice voice Jook - you sound very friendly and open.


Thanks Don.


----------



## oku

Mr Bacon said:


> Since a bunch of under-30 posted their voice, I'll just quickly ride the illegal wave and post a bit of that *french style*. Can't resist!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rwt0RqAW9D


Very handsome voice


----------



## oku

jook said:


> OKU you have a very nice voice and accent and your pronunciation is very good too. You live in a sh*t house!! :teeth And you're funny as hell.


Thank you thank you thank you! I'm flattered!

Your voice reminds me of my favorite professor in college. You sound just like her:b


----------



## jook

oku said:


> Thank you thank you thank you! I'm flattered!
> 
> Your voice reminds me of my favorite professor in college. You sound just like her:b


Now THAT is a compliment... tinged with a little sadness because had it not been for SA, I very well might have become a college professor. But, hey this is supposed to be fun so I'll just say Thanks!


----------



## DottedLine

I apologise in advance for my bogan-y voice-I had to do it like 5 times and was getting a bit impatient! ;P

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lqACYwHNtF


----------



## prettyful

DottedLine said:


> I apologise in advance for my bogan-y voice-I had to do it like 5 times and was getting a bit impatient! ;P
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lqACYwHNtF


was that your kid saying 'i love you mom' ? that was soo cute :b
and i loveee your accent...i think your australian?


----------



## ericj

Technically from Los Angeles or Southern California, but my accent is not cleanly anything, especially since I've been here long enough to pick up the local accent to some extent.

Vocaroo also makes my pitch higher and harsher. I have the original in FLAC if anyone wants it.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DW8TLNfVZu


----------



## Elros

A little rushed and my cat interrupts me half way through lol

Words: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VsWe8NJNl5
Questions: http://vocaroo.com/i/s13BOPYpjHsZ


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## jook

^You have a very fast accent, lol. I wouldn't say you sound southern. You really don't have much any kind of accent to me, but can definitely hear a hint of New York.


----------



## ericj

Sounds vaguely... Cuban? Reminds me of Miami and some ethnic mid-Atlantic accents. Sounds slightly like a suppressed NY, too. One of my coworkers that grew up there tried to hide his like that, but you could still hear it.

It's too short a clip and doesn't have enough variety to identify clearly. You need to read the OP words and answer the questions. It's only really identifiable in a natural conversational context where you're not thinking about your pronunciation.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I wanna post mine but i keep forgeting. I dont use this site often on my computer.


----------



## DottedLine

prettyful said:


> was that your kid saying 'i love you mom' ? that was soo cute :b
> and i loveee your accent...i think your australian?


Lol,yep that was my son Prettyfull.
I am an Australian..a very okka sounding one unfortunately :roll


----------



## DottedLine

One Lonely Visitor said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RP33yIpu0r
> I loved listening to all your accents.


Monkeys wedding-love it!!
What nationality are you,One Lonely Visitor.
I heard french? with a bit of an english accent?


----------



## Enoxyla

http://vocaroo.com/i/s15UO9cEeGET

what do i sound like? accent wise


----------



## Bluestar29

Enoxyla said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s15UO9cEeGET
> 
> what do i sound like? accent wise


That Voice o.o..... I think I've heard it before. Is that you Bruce?


----------



## Enoxyla

cypher said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> ^Enoxyla, you sounded American at first, but I detected an accent that I couldn't figure out. I'm guessing something European.


right on, im polish



Bluestar29 said:


> That Voice o.o..... I think I've heard it before. Is that you Bruce?


yes....<_< i have this feeling like i already know u, weeeirdd


----------



## bad baby

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GiLv6G2lXl

from this thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-which-the-meaning-of-life-came-to-1564049/

eta: i just realized this thread is in 30+..... why?? @[email protected]


----------



## gopherinferno

bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GiLv6G2lXl
> 
> from this thread:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-which-the-meaning-of-life-came-to-1564049/
> 
> eta: i just realized this thread is in 30+..... why?? @[email protected]


your voice is so soothing


----------



## bad baby

gopherinferno said:


> your voice is so soothing


i'm glad you thought so :3


----------



## Abbeh

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BcpmscQzOn
My mic is s*** quality, sorry.
I like this thread! Sad to see it's inactive.


----------



## Orbiter

I embarrassed myself already by putting a voice sample in here.
I have done the deed! lol


----------



## jim11

bad baby said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GiLv6G2lXl
> 
> from this thread:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-which-the-meaning-of-life-came-to-1564049/
> 
> eta: i just realized this thread is in 30+..... why?? @[email protected]


I guess this thread is aimed for the 30+. The voice from the 30+ members is the sexiest of all. :grin2:


----------



## bad baby

jim11 said:


> I guess this thread is aimed for the 30+. The voice from the 30+ members is the sexiest of all. :grin2:


are you saying my voice isn't sexy??

do you want to die, HUH?!?!?!!










......no srsly im kiddin its cool

;_;


----------



## dune87

English is not my mother language and my accent/pronunciation isn't good, but I post nevertheless because I'd love to hear more people's voices in return.

here


----------



## MCHB

I successfully butchered a random Shakespeare quote!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e9bGYSlBjS


----------



## Mattsy94

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cCKG4u5fCb


----------



## dune87

MBwelder said:


> I successfully butchered a random Shakespeare quote!
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1e9bGYSlBjS


Hey, that's a great idea! To read excerpts from books or plays and upload them here!


----------



## lonerroom

don said:


> Hi you guys - I thought maybe we could do a thread like in the regular part of the forum of recording our voices - using Vocaroo - it's really easy to use and less intimidating than skyping using the camera or making a video of ourselves. But it's still good exposure therapy - I guess.
> 
> This is the list of words and questions if you want to do the accent tag like me - or you can just hello or whatever you feel like.
> 
> This the address for vocaroo - it's a really great little site.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/
> 
> The Words:
> Aunt, Roof, Route, Wash, Oil, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, Sure, Data, Ruin, Crayon, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Spitting image, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Syrup, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, Envelope
> 
> The Questions:
> 1. What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
> 2. What is the bug that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
> 3. What is the bubbly carbonated drink called?
> 4. What do you call gym shoes?
> 5. What do you say to address a group of people?
> 6. What do you call the kind of spider (or spider-like creature) that has an oval-shaped body and extremely long legs?
> 7. What do you call your grandparents?
> 8. What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
> 9. What do you call it when rain falls while the sun is shining?
> 10. What is the thing you change the TV channel with?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1DGUy23dP7b


Sorry but my computer is allergic to microphones, so I am not able to record on it :c


----------



## Hush7

Omg, this thread was two years ago? Seems like it was just yesterday... :sigh 
It's too bad the recordings expired because I wouldn't mind listening to them again.


----------



## Darktower776

Hush7 said:


> It's too bad the recordings expired because I wouldn't mind listening to them again.


Same. I was disappointed that the earlier voice recordings in this thread didn't work anymore.


----------



## komorikun

I think it would be funner if someone asked you questions.


----------



## Whatev

This was a cool thread, too bad voices expired now. Lets keep it going.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ZyHK9kkoVy


----------



## quietst0rm

This would have been a great thread if the recordings hadn't expired.
Shame more of us weren't comfortable with continuing this on. @Whatev great accent! and here I was thinking that they must exaggerate it in some movies :sus but apparently not


----------

